# 15KVA Transformer



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> will connect Delta/Y 480VAC/220 need what kind of wire use in the primary and in the secondary also how big pannel can i buy and what how far can i install the pannel.


Call an electrician.


----------



## alimaj (Jun 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Call an electrician.


I think if the member has satisfied the requirements for membership I think he should be treated with a measure of respect and not in a dismissive tone. I would think he joined the forum based on what is on the Home page. Or do you think he is DIY?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would recommend reviewing NEC sections,

450.3(B)
240.21(C)
250.30

Also what size load is the transformer supplying?

Chris


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't sound like the OP is a electrician.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Doesn't sound like the OP is a electrician.


I agree. And there's no such thing as a "Delta/Y 480VAC/220".


----------



## BrightLight (Jun 24, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I agree. And there's no such thing as a "Delta/Y 480VAC/220".


If you're going to get all technical about it........:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Doesn't sound like the OP is a electrician.


 I agree.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

*????*



[email protected] said:


> will connect Delta/Y 480VAC/220 need what kind of wire use in the primary and in the secondary also how big pannel can i buy and what how far can i install the pannel.


Definitely not in the trade!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

What kind of stupid arrogant people are around here that think that know everything.
Keep your comments for your self idiots who dont want to help ad to Raider1 God bless you I am a Master electrician just wanted to know how is the web site I share my computer to my employees and they aks question every day and just think this site was good but i also I am a critic in Mexico will post some thing good here. Never imagined shuch thing. You dont need to be a brain to be a wise person. Now I know that are a bunch of ass holes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Now I know that are a bunch of ass holes.[/quote said:


> You talk like someone who has no clue.. sorry to be so blunt :no:
> 
> And we are Licensed to be ass holes :laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of stupid arrogant people are around here that think that know everything.
> Keep your comments for your self idiots who dont want to help ad to Raider1 God bless you I am a Master electrician just wanted to know how is the web site I share my computer to my employees and they aks question every day and just think this site was good but i also I am a critic in Mexico will post some thing good here. Never imagined shuch thing. You dont need to be a brain to be a wise person. Now I know that are a bunch of ass holes.


I'm not trying to be mean but when I read your post I hear a mexican accent in my head. I wouldn't call yourself a master electrician, it makes you sound like a liar.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of stupid arrogant people are around here that think that know everything.
> Keep your comments for your self idiots who dont want to help ad to Raider1 God bless you I am a Master electrician just wanted to know how is the web site I share my computer to my employees and they aks question every day and just think this site was good but i also I am a critic in Mexico will post some thing good here. Never imagined shuch thing. You dont need to be a brain to be a wise person. Now I know that are a bunch of ass holes.


Translate your rant please; it and your original question are unintelligible.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why we question your veracity

1. A MASTER SHOULD KNOW THE FOLLOWING if that master does commercial, if you do strictly residential than I would understand the question.


A serious suggestion would be to get the Ugly's Book from HD (local source) very helpful. 

a. The transformer HAS to be 480 Delta-208/120 Wye.
b. Primary (input) at 480 VAC=18 amps
c. Secondary (load) at 208/120 VAC=41 amps.

A 220 wye would result in 127 VAC from Phase to Neutral/XO/grounded conductor.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of stupid arrogant people are around here that think that know everything.
> Keep your comments for your self idiots who dont want to help ad to Raider1 God bless you I am a Master electrician just wanted to know how is the web site I share my computer to my employees and they aks question every day and just think this site was good but i also I am a critic in Mexico will post some thing good here. Never imagined shuch thing. You dont need to be a brain to be a wise person. Now I know that are a bunch of ass holes.


I have a really hard time believing you have employees. Maybe I'm wrong but I feel a business owner should, at the very least, be able to communicate in writing. Am I wrong? Just be honest.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

lutorres2003, you need to chill out. An extremely harsh second post like yours can get you removed. 

Look at your original post. You tell us that does not look like a DIY or handyman question. It does. 

I'll close this mess of a thread, and if you want to try again please do. Just keep in mind to add as much detail as possible. This original post is completely unanswerable for lack of details.
Also, I realize English is not your first language, but try to write in sentences and use capitalization and punctuation. It makes it MUCH easier to read.


----------

